# habe eine frage zum rocky rmx



## hugo.s-boss (20. Januar 2007)

hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, was für eine achsbreite man für ein rocky rmx mit 
83mm gehäuse braucht? oder eventuell welche innenlager-marken man verbauen kann, wenn man eine isis-kurbel fahren will.?!
mfg hugo.s-boss


----------



## luxuzz (21. Januar 2007)

du hast dir deine Frage selbst beantwortet!
Wenn du z.b. ein Rocky ab bj 05 hast hast du 83er gehÃ¤use. Somit brauchst du auch ein 83er innenlager 
Bei einem Rocky solltest du schon auf X-Type gehen und somit wÃ¼rde ich dir Race Face vorschlagen. Fahre ich selber an meinem Rad (siehe galerie).
Bin mit dem Innenlager und Kurbel und sonstige Parts von Race Face sehr zu frieden. Das innenlager kostet um die 50â¬
Zum angucken : www.bikeaction.de (Vetrieb fÃ¼r Deutschland) zum kaufen z.b. : www.bike-mailorder.de oder andere Seiten


Wenn du allerdigns Isis fahren willst, was ich dir auf jedenfall abraten wÃ¼rde. Sowie jeder anderer Rmx Fahrer auch. Dann schau auch mal bei Race Face nach
Ich hoffe ihc konnte helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (22. Januar 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Wenn du allerdigns Isis fahren willst, was ich dir auf jedenfall abraten würde. Sowie jeder anderer Rmx Fahrer auch.


klär mich mal auf warum


----------



## el Lingo (22. Januar 2007)

Ich habe mir die Frage noch verkniffen, aber ich wüßte auch gerne, warum?
Wenn ich mir bei mtbr.com mal die Userbewertung zur Evolve DH Isis anschaue, dann ist die ein ganzes Stück besser als die Bewertungen zu X-Type Diabolus und Evolve. Da hat die Diabolus sogar mit die schlechtesten Bewertungen der Race Face Kurbeln


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (22. Januar 2007)

da würde ich die begründung zu mal gern hören ... ?

meiner meinung nach gibt´s nur eine passende kurbel zum RMX
und das ist die Diabolus X type für 83mm tretlagergehäuse
ok vielleicht noch die SAINT aber zu Rocky gehört RaceFace ...


----------



## el Lingo (22. Januar 2007)

Einfach mal ne weile auf mtbr.com lesen. ich habe nur mal die durchschnittlichen bewertungen angeschaut. da hat es erstaunlicher weise nur mit 3,9 von 5 punkten abgschnitten. ist mit sicherheit aber nicht nur auf´s rmx bezogen.


----------



## neikless (22. Januar 2007)

Rocky Mountain = Race Face
RMX = Diabolus (X-Type)

noch Fragen ?


----------



## Redking (22. Januar 2007)

Da ich es ja heute nicht lassen kann gebe ich auch meinen Senf dazu.


Wie wird denn auf mtbr.com bewertet? Da gibt es doch bestimmt irgend welche Kriterien für?? 

Also ich habe bei meiner Diabolus (X-Type) keine Probleme und die hat schon über 2000Km in nicht einem Jahr runter.

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen weswegen Sie schlechter bewertet wird.
Preis & Gewicht!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## TurboLenzen (22. Januar 2007)

Die wird nur von denen Leuten schlecht bewertet die zu blöd sind die Kurbeln richtig zu montieren! Wenn bei der X-Type alles richtig montiert wird und das ist wirklich kinderleicht, dann läuft die und läuft und läuft und läuft!!
Was die stabilität angeht, gibt es kaum eine bessere Wahl als die Diabolus Kurbel!!
So jetzt zerreißt euch darüber..


----------



## bike-it-easy (22. Januar 2007)

Meine Empfehlung: Ebenfalls Diabolus X-Type, richtig montiert läuft sie absolut problemlos.
Allerdings hat hugo auch nach der *Achslänge* bei Verwendung eines ISIS-Innenlagers gefragt  und nicht nach der Gehäusebreite, und das hat weder er sich selbst noch Post #2 beantwortet  

bike-it-easy


----------



## hugo.s-boss (22. Januar 2007)

hey hey leute der geliebten rmx.
das ich eine 83mm gehäusebreite habe, wusste ich selbstverständlich schon.
was ich nicht wusste, ist, was für eine "achsbreite" ich brauche, damit ich reibungslos zwei kettenblätter fahren kann.
und isis möchte ich fahren,weil ich die teile von NC-17 geil finde.
da sie ein super preis-leistungs-verhältnis haben, sehr stabil sind und mich außerdem noch nie im stich gelassen haben.
und die halt auch made in canada sind, wie rocky halt auch.
gegen race face gibt es überhaupt nichts einzuwenden, außer der preis.
aber ich denke, mit dem truvativ giga pipe team DH müsste es doch klappen, da es das in einer 83er gehäusebreite  und einer 128mm achsbreite gibt.
was meint ihr dazu, klappt dass oder nicht ??!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (22. Januar 2007)

Hey hugo.s-boss,

http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=15

schreib mal ne mail an Herrn Liebe (Tech Support Rocky Mountain / Race Face) der kann Dir bestimmt helfen! Der musste mir auch einige Male Rede und Antwort stehen!

mfg bas


----------



## TurboLenzen (23. Januar 2007)

Hey Hugo, 

also wenn du 2-Kettenblättern fahren möchtest dann nimm das Giga Pipe Team DH 128 / 83 E. Das ist denke ich für die Kettenführungsmontage am Innenlager, bzw. wie in deinem Fall für 2-Fach Kettenblätter ausgelegt!?

Ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben!?
Wobei Race Face Parts an nem Rocky schon besser aussehen

greets, 
da Mario


----------



## hugo.s-boss (23. Januar 2007)

danke mario,
hab ich mir fast gedacht, aber ich danke dir das du mich in meiner vermutung bestätigt hast, damit kann ich mir sicher sein, dass das keine blödsinnige idee von mir war.
ich möchte zwei kettenblätter fahren und eine e.thirteen DRS Double kettenführung.
hoffe dass das dann so hinhaut.

mfg hugo.s-boss
p.s. hab deine bilder angeschaut, end geil, krass
born to be wild


----------



## TurboLenzen (24. Januar 2007)

Ich würde sicherheitshalber vielleicht nochmal bei nem Shop oder beim Importeur nachfragen ob das wirklich so hin haut. Weil sonst bestellst du dir das Ding und dann passts nicht! Was ich aber jetzt nicht glaube. Auf der Truvativ Seite gibts ne PDF Datei zum runterladen wo alle Innenlager aufgeführt sind. Das hilft auch sehr weiter..

Trotzdem danke für die Blumen..

Rock'n Roll, 
da Lenzen


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Januar 2007)

hugo.s-boss schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich die teile von NC-17 geil finde.
> ...
> und die halt auch made in canada sind, wie rocky halt auch.



Glaubst Du das echt?


----------

